# Stinky Poo ...



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi 

A few weeks ago, Archie discovered the joys of rolling in cow poo (joy!) He reeked, it was all over him - even in his ears 

Anyway - off he went for 3 baths to try and get rid of it. We got the poo off but he still smelt like a dairy! He had a bath the next day and still smelt 

He went to the groomers last week and had a good summer clip. Today he's been out in the rain a bit and now smells like a very pongy dairy, again!!!

Any advice on how to get rid of this particularly odious odour???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

well they say tomato sauce or ketchup for when a dog has been sprayed by a skunk...maybe it could do the same thing....I have no idea other than that...but good luck.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Try a rinse of water with bicarb of soda in it, not sure how you get the tommy sauce colour off the hair after as it tends to stain.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> well they say tomato sauce or ketchup for when a dog has been sprayed by a skunk...maybe it could do the same thing....I have no idea other than that...but good luck.


I've heard that ketchup works wonders, I will give it a go at the weekend ... poor Archie 

Thanks for the advise - greatly appreciated


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

No idea, I thought fox poo was bad, but sounds like cow poo is worse 

Bet your lovely cockapoo is sooo pleased with himself  I know Millie is chuffed to pieces when she finds fresh fox poo.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

janee said:


> Try a rinse of water with bicarb of soda in it, not sure how you get the tommy sauce colour off the hair after as it tends to stain.


Oooh that's not a bad shout - how much bicarb would you think of using?


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> No idea, I thought fox poo was bad, but sounds like cow poo is worse
> 
> Bet your lovely cockapoo is sooo pleased with himself  I know Millie is chuffed to pieces when she finds fresh fox poo.


I have heard that fox poo smells vile and is a b!tch to get rid of, so thankfully Archie hasn't discovered that yet  But yes, he is incredibly pleased with himself when he rolls ... he looks properly happy when he does it, silly puppy!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

His sister likes to eat cow poo but hasn't discovered the joys of rolling in it yet! Yuk!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Last time Teddy rolled in cow pats he was totally green, you would think that they would learn that rolling in smelly things gets themselves a bath. 

I'd try at least 3 table spoons of bicarb. I have heard of using it dry as well, straight on the coat, sprinkled on like you'd use it to freshen the carpet.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> His sister likes to eat cow poo but hasn't discovered the joys of rolling in it yet! Yuk!


oooh - I have photos for you, on my work computer, which isn't terribly helpful for now is it ha ha ha! I must set myself a reminder to mail them to you tomorrow 

Archie is a fussy eater, it's all we can do to get him to eat his normal food - he's not a particularly food motivated dog  I wish he was as I enjoy treating him


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

janee said:


> Last time Teddy rolled in cow pats he was totally green, you would think that they would learn that rolling in smelly things gets themselves a bath.
> 
> I'd try at least 3 table spoons of bicarb. I have heard of using it dry as well, straight on the coat, sprinkled on like you'd use it to freshen the carpet.


Ha - not use Shake 'N' Vac then   

Archie was the colour of bile (vivid yellow!) it's the smell that gets me though - it lingers everywhere he goes, poor chap


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> oooh - I have photos for you, on my work computer, which isn't terribly helpful for now is it ha ha ha! I must set myself a reminder to mail them to you tomorrow
> 
> Archie is a fussy eater, it's all we can do to get him to eat his normal food - he's not a particularly food motivated dog  I wish he was as I enjoy treating him


Not at all like his sister in that respect then! She loves eating!

Look forward to seeing the photos. Hope you had a good long weekend.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you realise they'll be a year old in less than two weeks? Hope you get rid of the smell by then!


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Chester's discovered the pleasure of rolling - last week he rolled in something, think it might have been badger poo, that wasn't as stinky as fox but not pleasant and it was the same day as his Advocate so no bath. I put the Pet Head dry shampoo on as a last resort and he just smelled of blueberry and poo instead - not a scent combination I can recommend!!hno:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread has made me laugh...why do they always do it on the day when they can't have a bath!  It's like they know and they are laughing at us...who wants to cuddle me now!


----------

